# Weird yellow-white poops



## xxxbarxxx (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello, my 7.5 years old budgie has started to poop very weirdly after last weekend. She is eating and drinking normally, she also didn't eat something unusual. Her behaviour is also normal - flying, talking, singing, shouting, playing with toys - everything is as usual. But her poops are white with little bit of yellow outside for last couple of days. If you touch the poop when it is fresh, it is almost dry and feels like modelling clay.
Photo of the poop:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Has she been chewing on her cuttlebone more? 
If you haven't noticed her eating it, can you see traces of it having been chewed?


----------



## xxxbarxxx (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah, it can be another reason. She has one bone for long time now, so traces can be old. I haven't seen her eating it, because during the week I'm leaving home in the morning and coming back in the afternoon, so I don't know what is she doing in the cage during this period.
But now I was looking at her today poops and they are becoming slightly green again. I was just worried because this never happened before.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If the poop persists in being white with no dark fecal matter over the next day or so, it is very important you take your budgie to an Avian Vet for the Proper Diagnosis and Treatment Plan.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree that that does not look normal. 

You've been given great advice above :2thumbs:

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Please keep us updated on how your budgie is doing!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

